

This is a Facebook-free Zone - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2011/12/24/facebookfreeZone.html

======
rsoto
I have never got myself into the facebook train, and I haven't lost much.

But what it's starting to annoy me are the widgets. While I'm aware it's a
very nice source of traffic, this is getting out of hand and the reason is
simple: the iframes.

iframes are one of the slowest elements in HTML (in my personal experience)
and while having one or two loading into your site, is not really a bad thing,
it really adds up when you load 10 or more Just check Seth Godin's main page
[<http://sethgodin.typepad.com/>], try to scroll down and look how it blocks
your browser for a few seconds. I think that's a very bad experience.

When I started using Adblock, the web started loading a LOT faster without all
the ads (loaded with an iframe). And now, I'm starting to block these widgets
on a site basis (starting with Seth's blog, via adblock), but I'm sure pretty
soon I'll have to block them all.

I think this is one of the main reasons Google Reader sucks so much: the Plus
One button. It has no keyboard shortcut, it's slow to load, it freezes up the
browser-- I had to create a Greasemonkey script to block them all and now the
experience is a little bit better. Let me know if you want me to upload this
GM user script.

What I'm trying to say is that if you're going to build a professional
website/webapp in 2012, you'll have to consider mobile. And if it freezes my
browser for a few seconds, imagine what would it be for my smartphone browser.
I think here's a good idea for a startup: widgets without all the lag (and
privacy concerns).

~~~
mike-cardwell
"Just check Seth Godin's main page"

Loads and runs lightning fast for me. Of course, I'm using RequestPolicy, so I
don't have to load all of the third party crap that he includes from
addme.com, google.com, sethgodin.com, facebook.com, quantserve.com,
youtube.com, feedburner.com and scorecardresearch.com

------
mike-cardwell
How about you make it a Disqus free zone too?

~~~
danoc
What's wrong with Disqus?

~~~
kabr
One disadvantage is since the comments are inserted with Javascript, certain
robots have a hard time parsing them.

~~~
Turing_Machine
Other disadvantages:

You're handing over control of your user base to a third party. Some people
don't like Disqus tracking them all over the web.

------
mrrasputin
when i try to like your post, it asks me whether I would like to share it on
facebook or twitter.

~~~
walrus
To fix this, the author of that website can go to the settings tab of his
Disqus account and uncheck "Enable Like Buttons"

~~~
davewiner
Thanks for the tip. I just turned off the Like buttons.

------
dazbradbury
<http://teamgoblin.net/fb/>

------
jcfrei
just mashed this together in ps: <http://i.imgur.com/nW7ut.png> somebody
probably can improve a bit on shading and proportions - but you get the
idea...

~~~
wbobeirne
White on white doesn't look good. I'd suggest a red symbol instead. It also
needs some aliasing.

------
joshu
Why is this on HN?

------
gujk
Up next: red-octothorpe-free zones.

~~~
rmc
I think its a great way to show people that they can link to a part of your
web page.

